# anchoring north of philadelphia



## Cbarg (Aug 29, 2006)

I was wondering if someone had any idea if there are places to anchor for a week or two north of philly on the delaware? We have a reunion to go to in sept. in Bensalem and would like to take the boat. The boat had a 54' mast and a 4.5 draft. Any info would be appreciated including marina's in the area.
Thank You, 
Cbarg


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

You should be able to get dockage at Neshaminy state park marina in bensalem. There aren't many places to anchor safely. Tullytown cove comes to mind but there isn't a ramp that I know of.

Pennsylvania State Parks - Neshaminy - PA DCNR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Philadelphia Info*

Philadelphia Marine Center. Daily and weekly rates available. Great people and walking distance to public transportation to/through Bensalem.

Wiggins Park Marina, Camden, NJ. Last year's rates $ 2.75 a foot. Public transportation available to Philadelphia and then again to Bensalem.

Philadelphia Marine Center is closer...cheaper...and you have great access to the city...including South Street...the entertainment district.

Curtin Marina, Burlington, NJ is just across the river from Bensalem. There is a toll bridge connecting Burlington, NJ and Bristol, PA. Bensalem is just south of that.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

As noted by Denise, Neshaminy State Marina is about as close as you can get to Bensalem, Pa. I suggest that you call first, because the place is completely full, with a several year waiting list, I don't know if they have room for transients. I've been there for 2 winters.
Marc


----------



## Cbarg (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you know what the holding is like south of the Neshaminy marina? My chart shows the river is 10 to 15 ' deep well outside of the channel.
Thank You,
Cbarg


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

you want to anchor on the open river???


----------



## Cbarg (Aug 29, 2006)

I googled earth the area and looks like there are boats anchored or moored across from the marina. We have anchored in many rivers along the ICW.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

You are correct. There are moorings in that part of the Delaware R. that belong to private clubs. But I would not anchor and leave the boat in that section of the river. Beside the strong tide and high tide, the bottom is foul in much of the area. Also, where would you land the dinghy? On the Jersey side there are a few protected creeks, but access to the shore is very limited, and you will be far from your destination.
Marc


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

That mooring area is yacht club. Private, All the Mooring fields are private, the harbor marina is your best and safest choice. If you want to anchor in the open River Plan on having someone on board because it will break loose and even Boat US keeps thier boat at Neshaminy S M .


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

In addition to tides, currents and submerged structures previously mentioned, commercial traffic on the Delaware River is unforgiving, to maintain course in the channel the tugs and barges will not stop, slowdown or change direction. Anchoring in the river is really not an option.

Neshaminney State Park Marine in Croyden PA, or Winters Sailing Center in Riverside NJ are probably the best options.

In Philadelphia you could try Piers Marina or Philadelphia Marine Center, good access to public transit.

Near the Airport at Essington PA there is an anchorage area protected by Little Tinicum Island and a number of marinas, try Anchorage Marina, also good access to bus service to the airport, and South Philadelphia.


----------



## Cbarg (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank You all for the info. We will start calling the marinas. Also looked at tullytown cove, is that a marina in there that if you anchored they would let you land the dinghy?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Cbarg
The Conrail lift bridge next to the Betsy Ross Bridge, 49ft clearance, and the Tacony-Palmyra Bridge 50ft, should be called for opening.
I would suggest passing the Commodore Barry Bridge close to slack before flood tide, then ride the flood tide all the way to Neshaminny.


----------

